# Connecting PS3 to Tv through HDMI then to Home Theatre system



## DomShelley (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,

I had my PS2 connected to my Tv and the Home Theatre System or Surround Sound System, but since i have gotten a PS3 and connected through HDMI, 

Can someone please help as i need to get the PS3 connected through HDMI which is done but the prob is getting the sound to come from the Theatre System.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as i dont want to have the Theatre System to go to waste.

Kind Regards,
Dominic Shelley:wave:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

HDMI supports sound and video

so you'll put your hdmi cable in your tv and through the outputs on your tv sound will comeout to the home theatre system


----------



## harishdb2003 (Jan 6, 2009)

there is another way get a optical cable and just connect it to your ps3 and home theatre.

then go to settings and change the sound output settings in the audio settings option

problem solved


----------



## mani890913 (May 19, 2009)

ok, ive got the same exact problem but what i did was that i let my display settings from ps3 remain on the hdmi but i connected my component wires aswell to my ps3 and the red and white wires from that into my home theatre systems audio out and changed the sound settings to the option AV/MULTI/SCART but all i got from my theatre was audio coming from just 2 front speakers and woofer working :S

anybody else got a idea why that happened :S and is there any other way except the hdmi and digital audio cable thingy


----------



## amanjthelina (May 20, 2009)

i'm having a similar problem, i think - HDMI cable is preventing sound coming from gaming rocker chair. would the solution/s mentioned above be appropriate or do i need to be doing something different?


----------



## mani890913 (May 19, 2009)

the only solution i have found with hdmi is the above mentioned optical cable one...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

That's how I've set mine up as well. HDMI -> TV. Optical -> Sound System. Works just fine.


----------



## amanjthelina (May 20, 2009)

thanks guys :heartlove works a treat now, and i feel a bit silly for seemingly making it harder than it really was! sound is fantabbyhooby! :grin:


----------



## brado147 (Jun 17, 2009)

so, did you actually bought an optical cable? or did you just connect the red & white cables to your home theatre with the optical settings?
i'm having the same problem here. My home theatre doesn't have HDMI/Optical.. 
thanks in advance!


----------

